# Sram X9 shizzit



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a Shimano XT rear derailleur that I hate and a Shimano Deore Mega 9 trigger shifter that I hate too so I have been lookin at some new stuff like the Sram X9 stuff. I have always preferred Sram over Shimano but Shimano is just what came on the bike when I bought it. Im lookin at the 08 Sram X9 rear derailleur and right trigger shifter and found a killer deal for the two. What do you guys think of these products?


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

they are great. better than shimanos if you ask me


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont like my Shimano at all so Im hopin the Sram is better. I have read and heard nothin but good stuff about them


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> I dont like my Shimano at all so Im hopin the Sram is better. I have read and heard nothin but good stuff about them


why you hate your shimano so much? xt should be decent derallieur


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

teoz said:


> why you hate your shimano so much? xt should be decent derallieur


I have to adjust it all the time. I just had it adjusted and its already shifting automatically. Its been a pain since I bought the bike. I have honestly never had good luck with Shimano stuff. I know a guy that just bought the brand new XTR rear derailleur and it is already giving him trouble


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> I have to adjust it all the time. I just had it adjusted and its already shifting automatically. Its been a pain since I bought the bike. I have honestly never had good luck with Shimano stuff. I know a guy that just bought the brand new XTR rear derailleur and it is already giving him trouble


Are you sure your adjusting it the right way? I also had those problems with mine shimano but I wasn't adjusting it the right way, after following this tutorial I had no more problems with auto shifting. So consider this before purchasing sram






hope this will help you too :thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info but the way he showed is the only way I know how to adjust a derailleur. It always seems to need adjustment after almost each ride. It drives me mad.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, if you want to replace it I think sram x9 would be grat replacement

peace


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help man.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> Thanks for the help man.


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sram x-9 works verywell. I'd use the x-7 though, less of a pain if you break it off.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Sram x-9 works verywell. I'd use the x-7 though, less of a pain if you break it off.


How will it be less of a pain? Money wise?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't be a SRAM bot. Thank you.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Don't be a SRAM bot. Thank you.


What do you have against Sram? What do you recommend?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SRAM > Shimano.

The new Shimano Shadow stuff has taken a few pages out of SRAM's book...


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> SRAM > Shimano.
> 
> The new Shimano Shadow stuff has taken a few pages out of SRAM's book...


Oh really? Shimano is taking ideas from Sram or what?


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

FYI, if you want a great performance, invest in the shifters. You got so many problems because you got "Deore" (low end) shifters. It is not the fault of the XT derailler that you have so many problems. Because Deore controls the XT so that you get "Deore performance". Some of good riders run highend shifters with cheap deraillers. The shifter matters.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

try and run the shortest cage derailleur possible. i made the mistake of having a long cage derailleur and it woould not hold the chain tight enough and also easily snapped off. the x.7derailleur was tough though as there was no damage to it but it did take a few spokes and the derailleur hanger instead. i also prefer the trigger shifers of SRAM compared to shimanos. i'd say go for it.

or you can try singlespeed


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> try and run the shortest cage derailleur possible. i made the mistake of having a long cage derailleur and it woould not hold the chain tight enough and also easily snapped off. the x.7derailleur was tough though as there was no damage to it but it did take a few spokes and the derailleur hanger instead. i also prefer the trigger shifers of SRAM compared to shimanos. i'd say go for it.
> 
> or you can try singlespeed


Im just gonna use the medium cage, the short cage is more for road bike type of stuff. I am definately gettin the Sram trigger shifters. Thanks for the input


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Short cage is not more for road bike stuff. The size of the cage has to do with the chain capacity. Lots of DHers run a short cage. It's out of the way and results in snappier shifts. If you are running a single ring, then you can run a short cage. SRAM shifters (with the exception of the Rocket line) MUST be used with SRAM derailleurs. The shifters (with the exception of the Rocket line) use a 1:1 cable actuation ratio. This matches their derailleurs. Shimano uses a 2:1 pull ratio.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

dont put sram on your bike, youre just gonna ruin it. shimano is the best


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

i like downhill said:


> dont put sram on your bike, youre just gonna ruin it. shimano is the best




You've obviously got no clue.

Shimano and SRAM are both very different. I would hardly say one is the best and one is the worst. Many DHers prefer SRAM because of the fixed b-knuckle and the lack of that stupid loop of housing. That in combination with the 1:1 pull ratio results in super crisp and snappy shifting that doesn't require frequent adjustment.

Shimano has more of a lazy smooth shift. The new Shadow derailleurs also have a fixed knuckle and get rid of the loop of housing, shifting is much more similar to the SRAM stuff.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You've obviously got no clue.
> 
> Shimano and SRAM are both very different. I would hardly say one is the best and one is the worst. Many DHers prefer SRAM because of the fixed b-knuckle and the lack of that stupid loop of housing. That in combination with the 1:1 pull ratio results in super crisp and snappy shifting that doesn't require frequent adjustment.
> 
> Shimano has more of a lazy smooth shift. The new Shadow derailleurs also have a fixed knuckle and get rid of the loop of housing, shifting is much more similar to the SRAM stuff.


Im gonna have to agree with you on this XSL_WiLL. Its all a matter of preference really, I would dare say that Sram is a little more superior seein as Shimano has taken some design ideas and is currently employing them on their new stuff. I would just prefer Sram over Shimano


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sram is basically wiping the floor with shimano. And not in just the mountain stuff either, they just came out with a one piece steel cassette that is lighter than everything else.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The shifters (with the exception of the Rocket line) use a 1:1 cable actuation ratio. This matches their derailleurs. Shimano uses a 2:1 pull ratio.


http://www.sram.com/en/srammountain/compatibleshifters/trx/triggershifter.php

Actually they have a couple of 2:1 shifters... Whats a rocket line? is it a previous model...?

Anyway SRAM dont make sweet cranks....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

SRAM does make some damn nice XC cranks, like the stylo...which I'm usre could be tough enough to endure some DJ and FR. The sram x9 by the way kicks ass...It's my rear derailleur on my specialized. Never needed to adjust before in my life.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Rocket shifters ARE the 2:1 shifters... For next year, the Rocket line is being called the Attack line. Crappy plastic grip shift don't count. And the TRX isn't even worth noting. I had to replace the low end SRAM trigger shifters on every single Specialized bike that we had.

I still prefer Shimano cranks and cassettes. The SRAM pg990 is heavier than an XT and more expensive.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I just bought a set of brand new x9 trigger shifters along with a medium cage x9 derailleur for 70 bucks so Im gonna give em a whirl


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, nice deal


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> Wow, nice deal


Gotta love ebay auctions. It started off really low and it was only me an this other dude biddin so I watched the last 5 minutes of it when I got home from work and won it, $71.90 shipped


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

x7 makes for great dj parts. Inexpensive when you smash it but strong enough to stay in tune. If you ever get the chance to ride a bike with x0 stuff give it a try. It's like a frik'n lazer! I run x9 and have run x7. The boss at the shop runs full x0 on his mnt bike and an x9, x0 shifter, de-rail combo on his mob. I ride the mob once or twice a month for a few hours and it's so nice. Also those sram parts eat mud like it's nothing. With past shimano stuff dirt and grit make 'em quit!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

terrible said:


> x7 makes for great dj parts. Inexpensive when you smash it but strong enough to stay in tune. If you ever get the chance to ride a bike with x0 stuff give it a try. It's like a frik'n lazer! I run x9 and have run x7. The boss at the shop runs full x0 on his mnt bike and an x9, x0 shifter, de-rail combo on his mob. I ride the mob once or twice a month for a few hours and it's so nice. Also those sram parts eat mud like it's nothing. With past shimano stuff dirt and grit make 'em quit!


Thats what I like to hear, thanks a bunch for the thoughts.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You've obviously got no clue.
> 
> Shimano and SRAM are both very different. I would hardly say one is the best and one is the worst. Many DHers prefer SRAM because of the fixed b-knuckle and the lack of that stupid loop of housing. That in combination with the 1:1 pull ratio results in super crisp and snappy shifting that doesn't require frequent adjustment.
> 
> Shimano has more of a lazy smooth shift. The new Shadow derailleurs also have a fixed knuckle and get rid of the loop of housing, shifting is much more similar to the SRAM stuff.


you're right I dont have a clue, I have EXPERIENCE with both, both on my bike(s) and on other bikes I've came across. The number of sram warranties comming out of our shop is retarded. and OBVIOUSLY this a biased topic. what I say is my opinion. from what I have went through with sram, the pros dont out weigh the cons resulting in me frowning upon sram's shifters and derailleurs. Now their chains, forks, brakes ect., on the other hand, are great products imo.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

i like downhill said:


> you're right I dont have a clue, I have EXPERIENCE with both, both on my bike(s) and on other bikes I've came across. The number of sram warranties comming out of our shop is retarded. and OBVIOUSLY this a biased topic. what I say is my opinion. from what I have went through with sram, the pros dont out weigh the cons resulting in me frowning upon sram's shifters and derailleurs. Now their chains, forks, brakes ect., on the other hand, are great products imo.


Im sure you do have tons of experience an Im sure its more than I do but like you said, its all an opinion and thats exactly what I asked for when I posted this thread. I got exactly what I asked for, I wanted opinions from people who have experience with these products and people gave them to me. I dont understand why XSL_WiLL had to say that you obviously have no clue, I dont believe he was/is in the right. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and none should be taken lightly or go unconsidered. Thanks for your input i like downhill


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I said he didn't/doesn't have a clue because the comment he made was unjustified and unbacked. It sounds like the generic garbage that my old manager used to spit out. Shimano is great. Specialized is great. Specialized will put everybody out of business. Blah blah blah.

Riding the bottom of the barrel SRAM stuff around the parking lot does not constitute experience.

As far as warranties go. I've dealt with very few SRAM warranties at all 4 shops I worked at. And when we have had issues, SRAM CS is top notch.

I ran a full XTR setup before. I ditched it to run an x.9 group. The x.9 stuff has held up way better than the XTR has. The XTR was sloppy. The spring was weak. I ran LX stuff. I wasn't impressed. XT stuff... not impressed. Rapid rise... terrible. I'm not a SRAM bot. I refuse to run SRAM cranks and chains. I like Shimano cranks better than any others on the market. I prefer Wipperman chains. I still use XT and XTR cassettes.

And just out of curiosity, what would those cons be? Besides (at least according to you) that they're fragile and break all the time. And if SRAM is doing such a terrible job, why is Shimano following in their footsteps? The fixed b-knuckle... the direct housing run... the dual push shifters...

P.S. When you whack derailleurs into sh!t... they break.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_Will, Pwning noobs since november 2004


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I said he didn't/doesn't have a clue because the comment he made was unjustified and unbacked. It sounds like the generic garbage that my old manager used to spit out. Shimano is great. Specialized is great. Specialized will put everybody out of business. Blah blah blah.
> 
> Riding the bottom of the barrel SRAM stuff around the parking lot does not constitute experience.
> 
> ...


XSL_WiLL has somevery valid points. Sounds like some mucho experience under the belt as well. Thanks WiLL


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I said he didn't/doesn't have a clue because the comment he made was unjustified and unbacked. It sounds like the generic garbage that my old manager used to spit out. Shimano is great. Specialized is great. Specialized will put everybody out of business. Blah blah blah.
> 
> Riding the bottom of the barrel SRAM stuff around the parking lot does not constitute experience.
> 
> ...


...(at least according to me?)...did i not hear in another post that you had to replace all the cheap sram shifters on all the specialized bikes you had...um did you forget that part? oh yea and you asked if shimano stuff is so bomb why do they take ideas from sram? well sir this IS the bike industry, taking ideas to improve your product is nothing new, im positive this is not the first thing like this to happen. But wait, now shimano has the b-knuckel, the dual push shifters(OR trigger if you feel the need) and the direct housing run? sounds like shimano just got better! and when you say riding the bikes in the parking lot is not constituted as experience, you're wrong. if it were a fork you were testing out sure that doesnt count, but testing shifters you dont have to be on the trail to test how well/smooth they shift. The only thing you couldnt really test for is how well they shift under extreme loads of pedaling pressure while goin uphill...even though thats bad shifting ediquitte.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's etiquette by the way. Just sayin'

I've tried just about every shimano out there(not the new stuff with the sram-like stuff) and I've had a sram sx-5(bottom of the barrel) on my 416, and I honestly liked the sram more. It was mated to a x-7 trigger shifter, shifting was crisp and precice, and it held up perfectly well.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> http://www.sram.com/en/srammountain/compatibleshifters/trx/triggershifter.php
> 
> Actually they have a couple of 2:1 shifters... Whats a rocket line? is it a previous model...?
> 
> Anyway SRAM dont make sweet cranks....


thehussefelt and holzfeller cranks are amoungst the loved in the DH crew,

our shop had to replace all the low end sram **** as well. I myself have had better luck with shimano. but thats just me


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> It's etiquette by the way. Just sayin'
> 
> I've tried just about every shimano out there(not the new stuff with the sram-like stuff) and I've had a sram sx-5(bottom of the barrel) on my 416, and I honestly liked the sram more. It was mated to a x-7 trigger shifter, shifting was crisp and precice, and it held up perfectly well.


hey smartass next time you you correct someone on spelling be sure to double check your post for misspelt words such as precise. So go ahead and edit your post before too many people see that mistake.:nono: 
plus its kinda just a sh!tty thing to do anyways.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> hey smartass next time you you correct someone on spelling be sure to double check your post for misspelt words such as precise. So go ahead and edit your post before too many people see that mistake.:nono:
> plus its kinda just a sh!tty thing to do anyways.


Oh I'd seen the "precise", I'm just lazy. Too much clicking involved.

I usually don't call out on spelling, unless someone is waaaaaayyy off the mark where when you'd say the word it wouldn't even be the same thing. Call me a smartass all you want, I really don't give a ****, it's the internet after all.

It's just that using capitalization, grammar and spelling up to your ability(nobody's perfect) and paragraphs helps general understanding of a post a whole lot, makes everything flow easier and it's easier on the eyes.

Yes, it's a shitty thing to do, but my first language isn't english and I always find it funny to see people whose first language is english totally butcher their own language.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Oh I'd seen the "precise", I'm just lazy. Too much clicking involved.
> 
> I usually don't call out on spelling, unless someone is waaaaaayyy off the mark where when you'd say the word it wouldn't even be the same thing. Call me a smartass all you want, I really don't give a ****, it's the internet after all.
> 
> ...


Well man it's pretty hypocritical to call someone out on spelling and then spell things wrong yourself. I always find it funny when people try to make an ass out of me and in return they just make themselves look stupid. And yes congratulations, this is the internet and I bet it took you at least 5 minutes to type that whole "english is not my first language" story and it would have taken you about 10 seconds to correct that word (which between you and me I think you didnt catch at all), so I'm guessing laziness is not the excuse here.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> when you say riding the bikes in the parking lot is not constituted as experience, you're wrong. if it were a fork you were testing out sure that doesnt count, but testing shifters you dont have to be on the trail to test how well/smooth they shift. The only thing you couldnt really test for is how well they shift under extreme loads of pedaling pressure while goin uphill...even though thats bad shifting ediquitte.


Sorry dude, you're wrong. If you test the shifting in the parking lot, then you have just tested it at parking-lot level, and therefore you can't expect it to run as well 40mph+ down a debris-strewn hill. What happens if a derailleur ghost shifts in a parking lot, as those cheap ass triggers and gawd-awful gripshifts do consistently without fail (it's about the only thing they do consistently)? OMG, you could like die!!! You won't be happy if your crap ghost shifts while sprinting on a DH course or muscling up an XC course.

Myself, I prefer Sram mostly except the cranks; I'll take FSA or Shimano there. The chain: as long as it's got a good rep and some sort of Powerlink or the like (I've been using SRAM and they've been good to me, except for 1 that shipped with 2 stiff links ), then it's good. The cassette: Sram/Shimano, doesn't matter to me; I've been using both and am happy with both (I buy mid-line chains/cassettes, because they're so expensive). Derailleurs: Sram in back, no question, but for some reason their FD's are at Shimano's Deore Level (maybe), so if I run a FD (which isn't much), then it is Shimano.

Tim


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

tibug said:


> Sorry dude, you're wrong. If you test the shifting in the parking lot, then you have just tested it at parking-lot level, and therefore you can't expect it to run as well 40mph+ down a debris-strewn hill. What happens if a derailleur ghost shifts in a parking lot, as those cheap ass triggers and gawd-awful gripshifts do consistently without fail (it's about the only thing they do consistently)? OMG, you could like die!!! You won't be happy if your crap ghost shifts while sprinting on a DH course or muscling up an XC course.
> 
> Myself, I prefer Sram mostly except the cranks; I'll take FSA or Shimano there. The chain: as long as it's got a good rep and some sort of Powerlink or the like (I've been using SRAM and they've been good to me, except for 1 that shipped with 2 stiff links ), then it's good. The cassette: Sram/Shimano, doesn't matter to me; I've been using both and am happy with both (I buy mid-line chains/cassettes, because they're so expensive). Derailleurs: Sram in back, no question, but for some reason their FD's are at Shimano's Deore Level (maybe), so if I run a FD (which isn't much), then it is Shimano.
> 
> Tim


well, Im gonna need more than that man to tell my Im wrong. I did state you cant test for shifting on a steep uphill climb if you're in a parking lot, but you can test the overall smoothness and actuation of the shifter/derailleur set up.Tell me you cant tell the difference between XT and x-7 stuff in the parking lot. As for "ghost shifting" I see that more to be an adjustment problem


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

X0 on my XC bike, X9 on my DJ/DS/4X bike, and soon to upgrade the X7 on my DH bike to X9..

SRAM IS THE SHIZZIT


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> Well man it's pretty hypocritical to call someone out on spelling and then spell things wrong yourself. I always find it funny when people try to make an ass out of me and in return they just make themselves look stupid. And yes congratulations, this is the internet and I bet it took you at least 5 minutes to type that whole "english is not my first language" story and it would have taken you about 10 seconds to correct that word (which between you and me I think you didnt catch at all), so I'm guessing laziness is not the excuse here.


Believe what you will, if you really want to debate whether or not I'm lazy when typing or that my first language isn't english, PM me, otherwise let's not ruin a perfectly good thread. OP asked about opinions on SRAM stuff, I gave my input, you gave yours, everyone has their preference and there's a reason both companies are still making dérailleurs, they both work reasonable well and have their pros and cons.

Good night.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Believe what you will, if you really want to debate whether or not I'm lazy when typing or that my first language isn't english, PM me, otherwise let's not ruin a perfectly good thread. OP asked about opinions on SRAM stuff, I gave my input, you gave yours, everyone has their preference and there's a reason both companies are still making dérailleurs, they both work reasonable well and have their pros and cons.
> 
> Good night.


exactly! Im not the one who instigated all this arguing. to put it simply, if i get hit i hit back. i agree with you 100%. it was a thread asking opinions, and i simply gave mine and got flammed for it, so i fired back. i prefer shimano stuff, so what? the world is still turning right? just dont come at me with irrelevant stuff like spelling mistakes! were a damn family we all ride bikes we all should be stoked that we have that in common.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn I didnt mean to cause such a fit in here.:madman: All I wanted was opinions. I dont know why that has to cause problems, its real elementary. Opinions are opinions and thats it. If you feel that one company is superior then keep it to yourself unless you have hard supporting facts. There is no need to point out irrelevant things too, who cares about spelling, we arent in English class which is probably a good thing cause we would all fail. Anyway, all Im sayin is I truly appreciate everyones input but we should leave all the b/s in between in high school and keep it out of the forums and just enjoy.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> well, Im gonna need more than that man to tell my Im wrong. I did state you cant test for shifting on a steep uphill climb if you're in a parking lot, but you can test the overall smoothness and actuation of the shifter/derailleur set up.Tell me you cant tell the difference between XT and x-7 stuff in the parking lot. As for "ghost shifting" I see that more to be an adjustment problem


Again, if you test gear in a parking lot, then you will get parking lot performance. You won't know what it's like on the trail, which is what you need to know. I CAN tell the difference between XT and X-7 stuff in a parking lot (X7 is better, duh), but again it is a PARKING LOT. It is paved flat, smooth, and grippy. Are any trails like that? (X7 is better on trails also:thumbsup: ) On trails, you can still ghost shift even if the derailleur is adjusted correctly. Sometimes the cables are dirty or not routed correctly, sometimes the spring is too weak for the application and can't handle the rigors of a DH course. Sometimes it's the cassettes fault. Sometimes it's not, like when it upshifts too far and the derailleur dances around on the cassette.

If you wan't to have a bike that will perform good in a parking lot, then you only have to spend a little for a mid-high range comfort bike.

My ghost shifting analogy was just an example, maybe a not so good one. Sorry about that.

Tim


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

BWVDubya, you were able to get some opinions, that is good. And it is good to see that you picked up the inferior product. 
It amazes me how many people post comments on these forums that have ni idea what they are talking about and or have no experience using both. 
Ilikedownhill, you may have experience, I am not sure if you do, but you are still retarded. 
No one is sram biased or anything else, a few years back when they decided to come into the drivetrain market they did what any new contender would do. They looked at the current leader and fixed everything that they felt could be imporved on. It WORKED, not a big suprise. I don't think anyone said shitmano sucked, just that sram is better. If sram wasn't better Shitmano would not me borrowing technology from them. 
I have been in this business long before your first sexual thoughts of male underwear ads and I have seen this happen with many products over the years. Chill out chief.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SRAM still uses 1:1 which in my opinion is more precise and stays in tune better than Shimano.

I can make Acera shift like butter in the parking lot.... That's no indication of its real world performance. It's like you can make something work absolutely perfect in the stand... but once rider weight is on the bike... stuff flexes and shifts... Brakes rub, derailleurs don't shift right, etc. When you start to put power on it, you can get even more issues. It's just like trying diagnose a creak in the stand.

You're right. I did have to replace all the shifters... it was a RECALL. Shimano has had recalls too... I've had to replace at least a dozen Ultegra STI shifters that weren't recalled. I had to replace more than my fair share of Shimano combo units too.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone else feel like *i like downhill* got awefully pissy after will handed him the nubstick?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

The 1:1 ratio in my opinion is the best improvment over shitmano. It is much more set it and forget than shimano ever was. A couple quick turns of the shifter barrell adjuster on the trail after the first ride with a new cable and you are set with the Sram, shimano just seemed to always take so long and still came out of whack from time to time.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to have an XT on my rig back when I had a Kona Stuff, and I remember it coming out of whack pretty much everytime I would roll fakie with it.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I understand where people are getting the idea of shimano stealing srams ideas.. With the fixed b-knuckle, etc. But try and look at it in a new light...

The bicycle market is very demanding. The riders want to see new and improved components, tires, frames, colors, style, etc ever second of the day. They're asking for more clearance, crisper shifting, etc, etc. How else would one create that clearance with a moving b-knuckle?? There are some things that can't be overlooked. I try and look at it that theres only so much innovation that can be achieved in such a short amount of time with the technology given....

Thats all I hafta say.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I understand where people are getting the idea of shimano stealing srams ideas.. With the fixed b-knuckle, etc. But try and look at it in a new light...
> 
> The bicycle market is very demanding. The riders want to see new and improved components, tires, frames, colors, style, etc ever second of the day. They're asking for more clearance, crisper shifting, etc, etc. How else would one create that clearance with a moving b-knuckle?? There are some things that can't be overlooked. I try and look at it that theres only so much innovation that can be achieved in such a short amount of time with the technology given....
> 
> Thats all I hafta say.


WORD


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> SRAM still uses 1:1 which in my opinion is more precise and stays in tune better than Shimano.
> 
> I can make Acera shift like butter in the parking lot.... That's no indication of its real world performance. It's like you can make something work absolutely perfect in the stand... but once rider weight is on the bike... stuff flexes and shifts... Brakes rub, derailleurs don't shift right, etc. When you start to put power on it, you can get even more issues. It's just like trying diagnose a creak in the stand.
> 
> You're right. I did have to replace all the shifters... it was a RECALL. Shimano has had recalls too... I've had to replace at least a dozen Ultegra STI shifters that weren't recalled. I had to replace more than my fair share of Shimano combo units too.


i was assuming that we were talking about derailleurs that were adjusted properly in the first place, for no reason would i ride a bike that shifted like crap in a parking lot up on a trail. clearly i would fix the problem before actually riding the bike on the trails.

and recalls are not even the case here. You just tried to single me out with the "at least according to me" line like im the only person on the planet that had to replace a shitload of shifters because they are cheap as hell.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

tibug said:


> Again, if you test gear in a parking lot, then you will get parking lot performance. You won't know what it's like on the trail, which is what you need to know. I CAN tell the difference between XT and X-7 stuff in a parking lot (X7 is better, duh), but again it is a PARKING LOT. It is paved flat, smooth, and grippy. Are any trails like that? (X7 is better on trails also:thumbsup: ) On trails, you can still ghost shift even if the derailleur is adjusted correctly. Sometimes the cables are dirty or not routed correctly, sometimes the spring is too weak for the application and can't handle the rigors of a DH course. Sometimes it's the cassettes fault. Sometimes it's not, like when it upshifts too far and the derailleur dances around on the cassette.
> 
> If you wan't to have a bike that will perform good in a parking lot, then you only have to spend a little for a mid-high range comfort bike.
> 
> ...


AGAIN, you keep bringing up the same points here. i said you couldnt test the drivetrain to its full extent in a parking lot BUT, you can tell the difference right? Thats all i was trying to prove. if you can tell the difference in a parking lot...then obviously that says something about the feel and smoothness of the shifter/derailleur

"If you wan't to have a bike that will perform good in a parking lot, then you only have to spend a little for a mid-high range comfort bike."
assumming you dont want to leave the ground at all sure thats a good bike.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

boogenman said:


> BWVDubya, you were able to get some opinions, that is good. And it is good to see that you picked up the inferior product.
> It amazes me how many people post comments on these forums that have ni idea what they are talking about and or have no experience using both.
> Ilikedownhill, you may have experience, I am not sure if you do, but you are still retarded.
> No one is sram biased or anything else, a few years back when they decided to come into the drivetrain market they did what any new contender would do. They looked at the current leader and fixed everything that they felt could be imporved on. It WORKED, not a big suprise. I don't think anyone said shitmano sucked, just that sram is better. If sram wasn't better Shitmano would not me borrowing technology from them.
> I have been in this business long before your first sexual thoughts of male underwear ads and I have seen this happen with many products over the years. Chill out chief.


im retarded for having an opinion? im just trying to back my opinion just like everyone else and that makes me retarded? i dont understand where you are coming from. and when you say no one is sram biased you obviously dont know the definition of biased. let me help you out. 
-biased: to favor one thing over another due to personal opinion. 
hmmm if no one was sram biased we wouldnt be having this conversation retard! youre just another stupid person coming in here to huff and puff and you obviously dont have a clue what youre talking about.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Does anyone else feel like *i like downhill* got awefully pissy after will handed him the nubstick?


no sir im getting "pissy" because all im doing is trying to back an opinion i made just like everyone else, and im getting flammed for it. everyone is forgetting that this is a thread asking for opinions. you call it pissy, i call it backing a product i enjoy using. i like shimano so sue me. 
This is actually the most fun ive had in this forum and im enjoying alot.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Don't be a SRAM bot. Thank you.


lol.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> no sir im getting "pissy" because all im doing is trying to back an opinion i made just like everyone else, and im getting flammed for it. everyone is forgetting that this is a thread asking for opinions. you call it pissy, i call it backing a product i enjoy using. i like shimano so sue me.
> This is actually the most fun ive had in this forum and im enjoying alot.


The fact you just made 5 different posts for 5 different quotes puts your opinion in the shitter. You type like you're 12, in which case you probably are. Stop getting pissy and just chillout. You're opinion was stated. Clearly enough for anyone who actually cares to see it.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

A Grove said:


> The fact you just made 5 different posts for 5 different quotes puts your opinion in the shitter. You type like you're 12, in which case you probably are. Stop getting pissy and just chillout. You're opinion was stated. Clearly enough for anyone who actually cares to see it.


then stop talking.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Geez, someone likes his post-count


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

i like downhill said:


> then stop talking.


The same could be said for you.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

/Argument closed


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

the fact that I have downs syndrome does classify me a 'retard'.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

too bad SRAM isnt truely 1:1 but thats k. Im not saying its bad, but its not the best and you're all SRAM Bots.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> too bad SRAM isnt truely 1:1 but thats k. Im not saying its bad, but its not the best and you're all SRAM Bots.


Too bad you have most definitally included a reason/evidence for this? Dude, get a life. You don't need to come on here and try and back your product. The dude doesn't like his shimano stuff, so he wants to give sram a whirl. I'd like to see you get a job at your LBS and try and tell a custom sram is **** and shimano is the only way to go.

Stop running your mouth, and just live with the fact that everyone has different experiences. I have never ran sram, mainly because I've never had an issue with shimano. Plus I like the ability to be able to swap shifters/ders around on all my bikes without having to worry about pull ratios.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Too bad you have most definitally included a reason/evidence for this? Dude, get a life. You don't need to come on here and try and back your product. The dude doesn't like his shimano stuff, so he wants to give sram a whirl. I'd like to see you get a job at your LBS and try and tell a custom sram is **** and shimano is the only way to go.
> 
> Stop running your mouth, and just live with the fact that everyone has different experiences. I have never ran sram, mainly because I've never had an issue with shimano. Plus I like the ability to be able to swap shifters/ders around on all my bikes without having to worry about pull ratios.


Nicely put, thanks.

I've yet to recieve my stuff but as soon as I do I will be sure to post up how I like em.

BTW, wtf is LBS? Local Bike Store?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Local bike store works.. But most commonly used at Local Bike Shop.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Local bike store works.. But most commonly used at Local Bike Shop.


Oh ok. I seriously thought it was a real store and then I started tryin to decipher the acronym and even googled LBS and it didnt come up with anything so I was like wtf, then all of a sudden right before I posted that I thought Local Bike Store for some reason, thanks now Im not as clueless as I was


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Too bad you have most definitally included a reason/evidence for this? Dude, get a life. You don't need to come on here and try and back your product. The dude doesn't like his shimano stuff, so he wants to give sram a whirl. I'd like to see you get a job at your LBS and try and tell a custom sram is **** and shimano is the only way to go.
> 
> Stop running your mouth, and just live with the fact that everyone has different experiences. I have never ran sram, mainly because I've never had an issue with shimano. Plus I like the ability to be able to swap shifters/ders around on all my bikes without having to worry about pull ratios.


='(


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> ='(


dont even start man. youre gonna have to take on like 6 different people. I tried to do it, but people just get all mad at you. though it is a pretty interesting battle...kinda like that movie 300.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

now thats a good movie, it sucks how they al die, pretty stupid, they should win, then all the viewers will feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> dont even start man. youre gonna have to take on like 6 different people. I tried to do it, but people just get all mad at you. though it is a pretty interesting battle...kinda like that movie 300.


Whine Whine Whine.....Thats all I'm hearing from you. :nono:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> AGAIN, you keep bringing up the same points here. i said you couldnt test the drivetrain to its full extent in a parking lot BUT, you can tell the difference right? Thats all i was trying to prove. if you can tell the difference in a parking lot...then obviously that says something about the feel and smoothness of the shifter/derailleur


Arghhh. I can't tell the difference in a parking lot! My point is that whatever difference you think you feel in the parking lot is null and void unless you take it to the trail, where it's meant to be used, for a nice thorough beating. If I was deciding over X0 or XTR, I wouldn't take a parking lot ride and decide that one is better and buy it! I would test each thoroughly, and if a test was not available, then I'd go with X7 as I have for years, so I'm not out 240$ for a derailleur if I don't like it.



i like downhill said:


> "If you wan't to have a bike that will perform good in a parking lot, then you only have to spend a little for a mid-high range comfort bike."
> assumming you dont want to leave the ground at all sure thats a good bike.


Yes, because I assume the average parking lot rider is a 5 year old kid with his/her parent teaching him/her to ride. My point was if you're going to buy a 5 grand DH bike or XC bike and ride it in a parking lot, you could have spent 500-700$ and gotten a fair commuter or comfort bike and have just as much fun in your parking lot.

Tim


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

tibug said:


> Arghhh. I can't tell the difference in a parking lot! My point is that whatever difference you think you feel in the parking lot is null and void unless you take it to the trail, where it's meant to be used, for a nice thorough beating. If I was deciding over X0 or XTR, I wouldn't take a parking lot ride and decide that one is better and buy it! I would test each thoroughly, and if a test was not available, then I'd go with X7 as I have for years, so I'm not out 240$ for a derailleur if I don't like it.
> 
> Yes, because I assume the average parking lot rider is a 5 year old kid with his/her parent teaching him/her to ride. My point was if you're going to buy a 5 grand DH bike or XC bike and ride it in a parking lot, you could have spent 500-700$ and gotten a fair commuter or comfort bike and have just as much fun in your parking lot.
> 
> Tim


hey im already over this bro, but are you saying that i could have saved over a grand and could have been riding a nice commuter bike in a parking lot instead of my street rig? and still have as much fun? damn im an idiot!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Whine Whine Whine.....Thats all I'm hearing from you. :nono:


why oh why a grove must you keep instigating? i was simply warning him so we wouldnt have to go through this again.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> hey im already over this bro, but are you saying that i could have saved over a grand and could have been riding a nice commuter bike in a parking lot instead of my street rig? and still have as much fun? damn im an idiot!


If you're never gonna leave the ground (as a parking lot test kind of implies), then yes, you might as well ride a nice commuter; that way, providing it has drop bars, you could pretend you're in the tour!:thumbsup:

Tim


----------

